# Maine Gamer Looking for a Non-D&D Game



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey all!

I currently play D&D every other Saturday and really like my gaming group.  That being said, I'm really jonesing to play something different and my group isn't really interested in anything but D&D.

I played a ton of other systems when I was a kid in the 80's and am willing to learn a new system.

I live in Oakland (just north of Augusta) and don't mind a reasonable commute.  Ideally I'd like to play on a week night or Friday night, but might be able to swing a Sunday game.

If you've got a group going I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## jknevitt (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey man!

If Liz and I ever make our way back to Maine (next year maybe?) then expect me to rock up on your dorrstep, dice and books in tow.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 11, 2007)

That would be awesome!  You're always welcome at our table.


----------



## Kaziam (Jun 28, 2007)

*new Maine game starting*

Hi,

  I'm starting a new game in the Lewiston/Auburn area.  I know that's probably far for you, but here's the info for what it's worth.  I'll be using the Burning Wheel rpg system-- I too have played a lot of D&D and found that this is a fun system with a lot of room for customization of characters (check it out on burningwheel.org).  The game will run once a month, and I'm just off the Auburn I-95 exit.  Email me if you're interested.

-Adam


----------



## Decado (Jul 12, 2007)

We Maine gamers are just spread so far apart.    I am in Limerick and am starting a brand new D20 Modern campaign this Sunday. I have three players and am always looking for more. Good luck with your search.

Decado


----------

